# Time To Plant?



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey folks it's springtime and that means time to get seeds in the ground.
Appleseeds of Course!

Over 100 Shoots on 17-18 April 2010
Check out the schedule for a shoot in your area.

Untitled Document
Best way you could possibly spend a weekend

Sam


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Never heard of it before. Looks like a good springtime activity.


----------

